# July Cats



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Me and my buddy decided to round up some bait and hit the river tonight. The bite was about as good as it gets for above average fish. We caught 31 cats with the biggest going 45lbs and several others over 20lbs. We did not catch one fish under 5lbs. We pretty much released everything except for about 6 or 7 cats.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

As usual - Awesome catch
I bet your buddy is dead asleep today - Looks like those cats bout had him whipped!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

This is his 3rd trip fishing with me. The first trip he caught a nearly 40lb flathead on his first cast the second trip he caught 3 blues over 30lbs. Hes starting to like this catfishing.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Impressive!


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice ones!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Some hoss cats right there man. Would love to get into some that size someday.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

*Slow night 7/13/2014 SUPER MOON*

Me and the wife hit the river with the full moon ah blazing over head. Fishing was slow but we managed to get a few. Made it back to the house at about 1 am.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Way better luck than I have ever had on a full moon, good job! I guess their starting to turn back on?


----------



## Attack14 (Dec 29, 2013)

CATHUNTER, have you ever tried catfishing north of I-10 on the perdido river?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Attack14 said:


> CATHUNTER, have you ever tried catfishing north of I-10 on the perdido river?[/QUOTE
> 
> Yes, slow fishing. There are much better places with more fish to be had.


----------



## Attack14 (Dec 29, 2013)

CatHunter said:


> [/QUOTE Yes, slow fishing. There are much better places with more fish to be had.


Any details for bank fishing? I looked at escambia and perdido so far and found better looking accessible spots along perdido starting from jacks branch. Escambia river is a longer drive for me


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Attack14 said:


> Any details for bank fishing? I looked at escambia and perdido so far and found better looking accessible spots along perdido starting from jacks branch. Escambia river is a longer drive for me


The great thing about Escambia River is the chance to hook into some big blue cats. With the river so low there are many bank spots available. Sometimes to catch big cats you have got to be willing to make the journey to them. Sometimes we drive over 7 hours one way to catch cats.


----------



## Attack14 (Dec 29, 2013)

CatHunter said:


> The great thing about Escambia River is the chance to hook into some big blue cats. With the river so low there are many bank spots available. Sometimes to catch big cats you have got to be willing to make the journey to them. Sometimes we drive over 7 hours one way to catch cats.


Where would be a good starting point along the river if i was going to bank hop from up north and make it back south towards town, highway 4 boat ramp or is anywhere good along escambia at night?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Attack14 said:


> Where would be a good starting point along the river if i was going to bank hop from up north and make it back south towards town, highway 4 boat ramp or is anywhere good along escambia at night?


We have caught some good fish from the sand bars. Fish the south end of the sand bars. Always keep your lines as straight into the current as possible to keep from rolling along the bottom and getting hung up. Never cast directly out in from of the bar. Always cast south and never north or west nor east.

Refrain from consistently reeling them in to check your baits. Leave them out

Don't sand bar hop, pick one bar and fish it thoroughly. Set your rods out right as the sun drops below the horizon. Your first bites will come just as the sky goes black.

No fires, big flatheads avoid unnatural lighting. No lights on the water ever, keep the noise levels down almost as if you are hunting and you will catch more fish.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Fished the lower Escambia for a little bit last night but the rain made things difficult. We fished right below the Power plants spillway and managed to get 15 cats before leaving around 10pm. Only mustard up 4 flatheads but lost something really big, felt like it could have went over 50lbs. Blue cats are hungry down there.


----------



## Tomslick66 (Mar 16, 2011)

I see your posts from all over and see where you say sometimes you drive 7 hours for good fish. Are these from a local river? Not digging for specific info (just lat., long., depth, bait used, moon phase, cholesterol level, blood sugar and other non-specific details of how to find 'em like you do!)


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I took some friends out last night 7/24/2014 for some flathead action, the bite was good with several 20lbers.


----------

